# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  ZEPA Embalse de Montijo

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aprovechando la buena tarde que hoy hacía, totalmente soleada y con una temperatura ambiente muy agradable, después de todos esos días pasados de nieblas y frío, tenía unas ganas locas de poder salir por fin con la cámara a cuestas. Esta vez, me he decidido por acercarme hasta la presa de Montijo y empezar a fotografiar a las diferentes aves que allí estaban esta tarde. Pero antes de dar paso a las imágenes, vamos con un poco de información sobre la ZEPA del Embalse de Montijo:

_Es este embalse muy peculiar por su situación y funcionamiento. El mismo retiene principalmente las aguas del Guadiana tras su paso por la ciudad de Mérida, aunque también afecta al río Aljucen que vierte en el Guadiana en esta zona. Si bien no posee hábitats prioritarios si podemos distinguir al menos cuatro zonas. De una parte están las aguas más abiertas y profundas, de otro la vegetación acuática, en tercer lugar los bosques de ribera y finalmente las zonas de islas. Además hay que tener en cuenta que en sus alrededores encontramos zonas de cultivos (secano y regadíos), zonas de quercineas, pastizales, etc. 

La parte de confluencia de los ríos Guadiana y Aljucén posee además extensas formaciones de eneales y vegetación de ribera. La dinámica general de funcionamiento del embalse es inversa a la propia de los ecosistemas mediterráneos, alcanzando los máximos niveles de agua durante la época estival y los mínimos durante el invierno. Esto se debe al manejo de las compuertas que permiten mayor o menor paso de agua y condiciona de manera clara la disponibilidad de medios del entorno para la fauna. Así durante la cría las isletas y zonas vegetadas se encuentran protegidas por el agua. Durante el final de la invernada y el paso prenupcial es cuando existen zonas de barros, quedando cubiertas durante el paso postnupcial, justo al contrario que en el resto de las zonas. De cualquier modo dada su situación este enclave se ve afectado muy fuertemente por los usos del mismo y las actividades en su entorno.

En este espacio no se encuentra representado ningún hábitat prioritario pero si que existen dos taxones del Anexo II que se corresponden con dos especies de peces. Sin embargo no puede olvidarse la importancia que tiene el mismo para una gran cantidad de especies de aves. Son abundantes las acuáticas que utilizan la lámina de agua o su entorno a lo largo del ciclo anual. La presencia de Ciconia ciconia y Egretta garzetta es abundante, si bien utilizan la zona fundamentalmente como área de alimentación proviniendo de enclaves próximos. Hay que destacar la presencia en la zona de buenas poblaciones de Anas platyrhynchos. Durante la migración prenupcial hay citas de presencia en la zona de Egretta alba que parece podría estar en una época de expansión de su área de distribución._

Fuente: http://www.extremambiente.es/index.p...081&Itemid=461

Y ahora vamos con unas cuantas de imágenes tomadas esta tarde y otras más de días anteriores en las que se pueden ver cigüeñas, garzas reales, garcetas, cormoranes y garcillas bueyeras. Aquí van unas cuantas de esta tarde:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estas tres son del día 13, sobre el fabuloso escenario de pesca de Mérida situado junto al polígono industrial El Prado.







Y estas son más antiguas, ya subidas en el hilo del embalse de Montijo, pero quiero rescatarlas para ponerlas aquí también.









Y esto es todo. Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buena excursión y que acompañado estuviste artista... un saludo y sigue enseñándonos cosillas de tu tierra!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Sí señor, un precioso reportaje de la avifauna de Montijo, muy variada. Muchas gracias por mostrárnoslo, F.Lázaro.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro muy buen reportaje y el hábitat parece que idóneo para este tipo de aves, lo digo por el número de ellas.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el hábitat parece que idóneo para este tipo de aves, lo digo por el número de ellas.


Pues sí, es bastante bueno  :Smile:  Sobre todo, cuando vacían la presa y se queda todo el barro al descubierto, la cantidad de garzas, cigüeñas y demás aves que van a buscar lombrices y demás es tremenda, auténticas bandadas de ellos, y los cormoranes, pues a dar buena cuenta de todos los pececillos que se quedan en las compuertas y demás...

Lo que sí me he dado cuenta estos días es que hay demasiados aguiluchos posados sobre las líneas cercanas a la presa, muchos más que otras veces... pero en medio de la carretera no puedo pararme a sacar la cámara, porque hay veces que están bastante cerca y con el 28-504 mm. de mi cámara tienen que salir bastante bien.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La carretera no estará sembrada de conejos destripados por los coches, conozco una carretera pasando Lebrija que ocurre eso y es por ese motivo. 
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, a continuación os dejo unas cuantas de imágenes del embalse de Montijo durante su vaciado allá a mediados de febrero del presente año, el cual, aprovechando las zonas de barros al descubierto tras el descenso de la cota del embalse, estaba plagado de cormoranes, garzas, garcillas, cigüeñas, etc.

Los terrines se hubiese puesto las botas este día con su cañón... pensé en llamarlo para que se acercara hasta aquí, pero era ya tarde y mientras que viniese desde Badajoz hasta aquí se hubiese hecho demasiado tarde casi oscurecido, por lo que poco hubiese podido hacer a partir de las 18:30 en un mes de febrero. La lástima es que mi objetivo es un 28-504 y no da más de sí  :Frown: . Bueno, ahí van:















Sigue

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigue

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y esto es todo. Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Qué buen reportaje, Federico; muchas gracias por compartirlo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

